# Angol tanulás + pénzkereseti lehetőség



## emodzsensz (2007 November 7)

Sziasztok!


Mielőtt nekivágnátok a világnak, nem árt, ha előtte (meg)tanultok angolul!

Itt a rendkívüli lehetőség, és még PÉNZT IS KERESHETSZ VELE!

Hogy hogyan? Nézd meg!!!! 



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"* Itt az ideje, hogy megtanulj Angolul! *[/FONT]*  http://onlineangol.try.hu/ads.htm?pid=emodzsensz "*​
<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> __________________


----------

